# udevd - problem

## soban_

Podczas uruchamiania systemu dostawalem cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> udevd[3970]: NAME="%k" is superfluous and breaks kernel supplied names, please remove it from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules:1165
> 
> udevd[3970]: NAME="%k" is superfluous and breaks kernel supplied names, please remove it from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules:1168
> 
> udevd[3970]: NAME="%k" is superfluous and breaks kernel supplied names, please remove it from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules:1170
> ...

 

Po zamaskowaniu tych linijek u gory dostaje cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> udevd-work[4021]: device node '/dev/mapper/control' already exists, link to '/dev/mapper/control' will not overwrite it

 

```
SoBaN-PC soban # eix -I udev

[I] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  114 115-r1 119 124-r1 124-r2 141 (~)141-r1 (~)145 (~)145-r1 (~)145-r2 (~)145-r3 (~)146 (~)146-r1 (~)146-r2 (~)147 **9999 {+devfs-compat -extras selinux test}

     Installed versions:  147(02:36:40 23.12.2009)(devfs-compat extras -selinux -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                             

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7300_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 Nov 2009 18:45:01 +0000                                                      

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -mcx16 -msahf -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -mcx16 -msahf -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 battery berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom clacklib cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dav dbus device-mapper dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss encode extramodules extras fat flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk h323 hal hddtemp iconv java jpeg kde kde4 keyboard laptop lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mouse mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg old-deamons opengl openmp opera pam pango pcre pdf perl php pmu png powerkadu pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sandbox sdl see2 session sip spell spl sql sqlite srt sse sse2 sse2d ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads threadsX tiff truetype unicode unzip usb vorbis wav webkit wifi xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="dav actions alias auth_basic auth_digest                  authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default                  authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache                  deflate dir disk_cache env expires file_cache filter                  headers ident include info log_config logio mem_cache                  mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status                  unique_id userdir vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Macie jakies sugestie co zrobic aby pozbyc sie tego komunikatu?

----------

## unK

bug 293453

----------

## soban_

Hm wykonalem tego ebuilda https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=210501&action=view jednak dalej dostaje komunikat przy starcie systemu:

 *Quote:*   

> udevd-work[4021]: device node '/dev/mapper/control' already exists, link to '/dev/mapper/control' will not overwrite it

 

Wiec sie nic nie zmienilo, dzisiaj upgradowalem udev:

```
SoBaN-PC soban # eix -I udev

[I] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  114 115-r1 119 124-r1 124-r2 141 (~)141-r1 (~)145 (~)145-r1 (~)145-r2 (~)145-r3 (~)146 (~)146-r1 (~)146-r2 (~)147-r1 **9999 {+devfs-compat -extras selinux test}

     Installed versions:  147-r1(15:38:57 24.12.2009)(devfs-compat extras -selinux -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

----------

## dylon

a jak wyglada Twoj: /etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules ?

byc moze tam masz jakies dublujace sie wpisy?

[EDIT]

Moze to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201085 Ci jakos pomoze...

[/EDIT]

----------

## soban_

/etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules wyglada tak:

 *Quote:*   

> # do not edit this file, it will be overwritten on update
> 
> KERNEL=="device-mapper", SYMLINK+="mapper/control"
> 
> KERNEL!="dm-*", GOTO="device_mapper_end"
> ...

 

Tak wogle pamietam ze na poprzedniej wersji (zamaskowalem najnowsza) udev smigal poprawnie, jednak chcialbym zaczac uzywac aktualnego.

----------

## dylon

ha ha  :Smile: 

Jednak mam ten sam problem z mapperem  :Smile:   Tak bywa, jak czlowiek reboota robi raz na 2 tygodnie  :Sad: 

W kazdym razie to nie jest problem ze skanerem, bo takowego nie mam.

----------

## soban_

Ja wykonuje shutdown -h now komputera prawie codziennie. Dzisiaj chce przejsc na ext4, potem pokombinuje z tym problemem - jakies pomysly?  :Smile: 

----------

## dylon

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Dzisiaj chce przejsc na ext4, potem pokombinuje z tym problemem - jakies pomysly? 

 

Olac?  :Smile:   Oprocz komunikatu nie zauwazylem nic dziwnego...

----------

## soban_

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Dzisiaj chce przejsc na ext4, potem pokombinuje z tym problemem - jakies pomysly?  
> 
> Olac?   Oprocz komunikatu nie zauwazylem nic dziwnego...

 

W sumie tez metoda, ale jednak chcialbym rozwiazac problem do konca tak ze dodam solved jak np poprawia to w nastepnej wersji. Jednak jakby ktos mial cos do dodania w temacie to chetnie poslucham. W zasadzie po to zalozylem ten temat bo ten komunikat dostaje  :Razz: 

----------

